
Your Twitter timeline, sans junk - jhatax
https://twitter.com/waxpancake/status/999704968524324864?s=20
======
jhatax
Here is a direct link:
[https://mobile.twitter.com/search?q=filter%3Afollows%20-filt...](https://mobile.twitter.com/search?q=filter%3Afollows%20-filter%3Areplies)

